# Dick Clark's "Flintstone" House in Malibu, California



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

Kinda cool, check it out!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 10, 2015)

This is the "Flintstone House" that I used to drive past every day on my drive to work in the San Francisco Bay Area. It`s in Hillsborough,CA. I think it was built around 1970 and was plagued with problems from the beginning. Lots of cracking and leaking. Of course,it sits right smack on top of the largest earthquake fault in California-the San Andreas fault. Wish I knew the address,I`d lie to Google it and see what it`s worth. The town that it`s in no doubt has nothing under a couple of million dollars. Funny how several of the images shown are the same as Dick Clark`s house. Wonder how many "Flintstone Houses" there are....https://www.google.com/search?q=Fli...v&sa=X&ei=DMdQVaPbPMLWsAWaz4HwDw&ved=0CC0QsAQ


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

The location and view are beautiful but the house?  No, not my style.


----------



## Skyking (May 15, 2015)

Great post! Two thoughts. First, what a waste of a million dollar view. And secondly the house looks very expensive. All that Silly Putty must have really set them back. I hope they recycled the little egg shells the putty came in.


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

What would possess a person to build a house like this?  Maybe he did it for his kids.  

Not my cup of tea.  But the windows are big and the view great. A complete makeover and paint, lots of paint and some plants might help.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2015)

Resembles something out one of my acid trips when I was very young! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2015)

:eeew::saywhat::tmi::nothingtoadd:


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2015)

Hey, It's his money.  He can spend it however he wants.  Maybe he did it for his kids, like somebody mentioned.
I think it's very nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

I think it's kinda cool on the inside.


----------

